# very quiet around here



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

its getting very quiet around here. Its the peak of the season boys. I havent been fishing anywhere as much as I normally do because of work, but I have been getting out 2-3 nights per week. The fish are definitely here.

Im fishing all night tonite and the same tomorrow. Who else is goin out?

Look for the little black BMW with roof racks and too many rods on top...feel free to say hi!


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

What brand of anti-freeze you running? I used to run a shot of Jack D. )


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

with more than a 10 degree drop in bay temps big fish have lockjaw, combined with a weeklong blow I don't think anyone has been going out for big girls but im sure the school rock are still active


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Semper Fi said:


> What brand of anti-freeze you running? I used to run a shot of Jack D. )


haha I dont drink when im fishing I do too much driving from spot to spot. Plus alot of the things I do to catch fish would be dangerous if under the influence of alcohol. In an emergency situation...especially one involving cold water I want to be sharp!

pure determination drives me. I love fishing on the coldest nights because it means I will be alone out there, more for me


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

NTKG: yea the schoolies are definitely fiesty right now, and I agree that with the last front that came through the larger fish stopped the feed for a few days. Im predicting that they will start feeding again very soon. 

In my experience the fish can only really go 3-days without eating hard. Then all he77 breaks loose. Hopefully right around sunday in the pouring rain just as this front is approaching!


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

yea im going to try and get out to the ships sunday before the weather (im talkin early) and see what happens. I may try the HRBT tonight... who knows :fishing:


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

m30power said:


> its getting very quiet around here. Its the peak of the season boys. I havent been fishing anywhere as much as I normally do because of work, but I have been getting out 2-3 nights per week. The fish are definitely here.
> 
> Im fishing all night tonite and the same tomorrow. Who else is goin out?
> 
> Look for the little black BMW with roof racks and too many rods on top...feel free to say hi!


m30power you made me curious about the bmw "with the roof racks and too many rods on top". i have a x5 and would like to carry on top as well. what you got going up there and hope you are catching


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

StriperChaser said:


> m30power you made me curious about the bmw "with the roof racks and too many rods on top". i have a x5 and would like to carry on top as well. what you got going up there and hope you are catching


This is a popular choice to haul your rods on top of your truck/suv/minvan. Most models/brands work with existing OEM roof racks.









http://www.yakima.com/shop/snow/top/fatcat-6-wlocks


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

chest2head&glassy said:


> This is a popular choice to haul your rods on top of your truck/suv/minvan. Most models/brands work with existing OEM roof racks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome thanks for the reply chest2head&glassy will take a look at them


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any links or recomendations for any certain type of roof racks for a car. I have an Infiniti G35 but no roof racks on top. If I'm going to get a kayak during the summer I'm going to need them, haha.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

chest2head&glassy said:


> This is a popular choice to haul your rods on top of your truck/suv/minvan. Most models/brands work with existing OEM roof racks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP...great racks.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

I use the THULE ski racks. Gt em on craigslist for like 40 bucks. They have locks and keys and all! 

Ive heard the yakimas are great too.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I use ski racks as well. they work great. I drive a jeep cherokee. I even leave my rods on it over night if I know that I"m going to be fishing early in the morn. That way alls I have to do is wake up and make it to the truck. Also makes for easy cleaning of the reels if u stop by the car wash!


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

m30power said:


> its getting very quiet around here. Its the peak of the season boys. I havent been fishing anywhere as much as I normally do because of work, but I have been getting out 2-3 nights per week. The fish are definitely here.
> 
> Im fishing all night tonite and the same tomorrow. Who else is goin out?
> 
> Look for the little black BMW with roof racks and too many rods on top...feel free to say hi!


I need a ride until tax time


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

haha I hear ya on that one!

nothing but schoolies lately. Cold snap moved the fish out to deeper water


----------

